# A summary of my successful UK ancestry visa application



## FreshFromTheGrave (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello all! Just joined the site and I thought I'd start off with a summary of my ancestry visa application: what I did and didn't do, what I included and did not include. I got a lot of my information for my application off sites like this and I thought it would be nice to add to the pool of that information for the benefit of others.

So after gathering all my documents I went through the application form on the Visa4UK site. At first I struggled to even find the ancestry visa application but eventually found it under employment - non points based I believe. Booked the appointment at VFS in Cape Town and paid the R4450 fee.

*What I included:*
IOM TB Certificate and clinicians letter - Very important! Application will be denied without it and this costs R1050! It is very quick however and I had my certificate in an hour or so. They did not give me a film copy of my X-rays.

My original birth cert and Home Affairs vault copy just in case - vault copies can take several months!
Mom's original birth cert and Home Affairs vault copy just in case.
Parents marriage certificate vault copy only - this was redundant and I don't believe necessary in my case because mom's birth cert had maiden name on it.
Copy of maternal grandfather's birth cert from GRO in the UK - Took less than 2 weeks to get while in the UK. You can find the page and volume numbers of your grandparent from the microfilm records online to speed it up like I did.

I wrote a statement of intent saying how much money I had and that I intended to look for work, what industry I was in and how I intended on finding work.
My bank statements from the past 6 months - one statement from the bank branch and one email statement printed at home.
A letter of recommendation from my current employer.
Resume
Study course certificates - really overboard but why the heck not.
Random email correspondence with UK recruitment agency and freelance employer - neither of whom I have received work or job offers from.
LinkedIn job listing email.
Email from landlord confirming my cheap rent.
My flight eTicket.

All of this was categorised in a plastic flip file binder with a table of contents, dividers and front cover that I made sure looked very presentable and was easy to navigate. I also put a note asking the official to please be careful with the original documents and I put a little piece of tape over the sleeves containing original documents. The seals were unbroken so they do not need to handle any documents for photo copying or the like. They seemed to take very good care of my flip file and there were no signs of mishandling.

*What I did NOT include:*
Police clearance certificate - I have it now but I did not have it at the time of application.
Further medical checks/exams beyond the TB test.

I should also note that I took my own photo for the application. I just put my DSLR on a tripod and hooked it up to the computer for remote shooting and took the photo against my matte white cupboard. I made sure the dimensions and sizes were correct with regards to head size, distance between eyes and so forth. I also used Photoshop to lighten the background to about 7% grey as per the regulations. I printed the photo on regular *watermarked*, glossy Epson photo paper that could NOT be written on the back of. It was accepted although I do note that the wall is visible on the ancestry visa while it is transparent on my visit visa which was made pure white by the VFS photo person.

14 days after I submitted my application I got the email saying it was finalized and would be available for collection the next day. Sure enough it was and when I opened the package I breathed the biggest sigh of relief in my life when I saw my sparkling new ancestry visa in my passport  Emigrating to the UK! 

So there's my little story and I hope it helps anyone else who is applying for their ancestry visa and is a bit nervous!


----------



## visa4uk (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi just stumbled across this site and so pleased I did
Wanting to migrate from South Africa to Uk.
Im busy with my Ancestral Visa for Uk and after reading your post I now am a little anxious!
I have all the necessary Unabridged Birth Certificates for my grandparents and mom and dad, however, my birth certificate is a Full Birth Certificate not Unabridged? But it seems this is also not good enough? Do we need the Vault Copy as well..?
I would really like to chat to you further about this.


----------



## visa4uk (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi there
New to this site so am still finding my feet
Living in SA wanting to emigrate to UK.
Read your post and now have a few questions of my own?
Busy with my Ancestral Visa application and I have the necessary Unabridged Birth Certificates of grandparents and mum and dad. Is it now a requirement to obtain Vault Copies as well..?
My Birth Certificate is a Full Birth Certificate (not unabridged) is this acceptable?
I really hope you respond to this post as I am now a little confused.
Many thanks


----------



## FreshFromTheGrave (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello 

You don't need vault copies in addition to original documents. Vault copies are the only acceptable copy of any South African document but if you send in the originals, you don't need them. I put mine in anyways but they are completely redundant and not needed.

If your birth certificate is original you *should* be fine, unabridged copies are not accepted though. If you have time before your application maybe get a vault copy of your unabridged certificate just in case. If not though I think it should be fine as long as they can trace lineage from it, so it needs to have your parents names on it.



visa4uk said:


> Hi there
> New to this site so am still finding my feet
> Living in SA wanting to emigrate to UK.
> Read your post and now have a few questions of my own?
> ...


----------



## visa4uk (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi
Thank so much for responding, really appreciate it.
Yes I do have time before I leave cos I cant leave until my poochie passes on:-(
He is a chow-chow, 12 years old and suffering with arthritis, on painkillers daily. I will know when it is the right time....he will let me know.
You have been in UK for 2 years - how are you enjoying it?
Have you managed to make any good friends
Chat soon
Judy


----------

